# Recommendation for Nikon Repair???



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi All

Dunno what I have done to my Nikon D3100, but the rear LCD has lost its backlight 

If you hold the camera in the correct bright light you can still see the screen is trying to work.

So either looking for a recommendation for a repairer in West Yorks. Or seen replacement LCD screens on fleaBay for about £20, so not sure about having a go....

Any help gratefully welcomed


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I presume jessops have a repair service... But i wouldnt like to think of their charges.

Is your camera still in warranty?


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Will have to double double check. Think it's a 2yr warranty. But feel it been longer.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A J Johnstone & Co Ltd - very reliable and fair pricing.

They are based in Glasgow but operate a very good postal service. Call them and explain the problem, they'll give you a quote. I knackered the shutter on my EOS 60D last weekend and its going to Johnstones on my return from holiday for a new shutter unit and sensor clean.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

DW58 said:


> A J Johnstone & Co Ltd - very reliable and fair pricing.
> 
> They are based in Glasgow but operate a very good postal service. Call them and explain the problem, they'll give you a quote. I knackered the shutter on my EOS 60D last weekend and its going to Johnstones on my return from holiday for a new shutter unit and sensor clean.


Wow just come off the phone with them...
Worst case scenario £80 for a new LCD but expect it to be a loose connector so just a bit of labour!!!!!

Sensor clean is included with all repairs!!!!! Additional £30 when I last had this done at my local camera shop (that has closed down if anyone was wondering).

Also a Nikon approved repairer using genuine Nikon parts.

Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------

